# Land Size Calculator Using Google Maps - Awesome Tool



## Rouxthless

I finally found a free tool online that you can use to plot points (as many as you need, in any shape) on Google Maps/Satellite images to calculate the size (in acres, square feet, and more) of the land you selected. I used it on a known piece of property and it was very accurate for me.

http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm


----------



## Jim Boyd

Wow - I often wondered why GE did not have this as a regular feature... I will check it out and we thank you for this post!!


----------



## JBBII

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Rouxthless

Jim - I would assume GE get's a lot of requests for it, so it's only a matter of time, but for now this tool works great! Oh and were you in the 82nd? I spent 4 of my years in the Army with the 10th Mountain running around with you guys!

JBBII - My sentiments exactly!


Here's another tool I found. This one is on the USDA's website. It has all kinds of features, tools, measurements, soil types, etc. that you can use by pinpointing any piece of land you want. It's at:

http://websoilsurvey.nrcs.usda.gov/app/WebSoilSurvey.aspx



(just a thought, maybe this should be a sticky, there's countless ways that anyone here could really put these tools to use  )


----------



## Unicoidawg

Great tool.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Rouxthless, 

Yes, 82nd Airborne from 74 - 77... a LONG time ago...

This was back when Hay Street was at its wildest!

Jim


----------



## alvishere

thanks


----------



## turkeymerck

very nice...thanks for sharing


----------



## yellowhammer73

Thanks for this tool!!! It has saved me money on food plot seed and help with our deer survey. thanks again.


----------



## runkeldc

Here's a good one.    http://www.earthpoint.us/Shapes.aspx

If you've outlined your property or food plots with a polygon, just copy and paste and hit the "view on web page" button.  Simple.


----------



## bigox911

Thank you for posting this...very helpful


----------



## gsu51

thanks this thing is awesome


----------



## Triple C

Great tool.  Just tried it and it's easy to do.  Another great site is mylandplan.org.  This is a tool made available through the American Forest Foundation for landowners but I'm sure you can use it for leases as well.


----------



## Scrapy

bigox where can I get a copy of that kid matadorin that rooster?


----------



## Gun Guru

This is GREAT!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Triple C

Hope this stays a Sticky for a long long time. I use it regularly.


----------



## RouxDawg

My username has changed over the years, but WOW I'm surprised to see my original post still here over 7 years later and that it's still a stick & still being used. That's awesome


----------



## work2play2

Findlotsize.com


----------



## Howard Roark

I use Onx on my phone.


----------

